# Prüfen und befunden



## RUNLOLARUN

Buenas tardes!!

Estoy traduciendo una factura de un taller donde se ha reparado un camión. El texto dice:

"Hinterachse und Fahrgestell pruefen und befunden". "Hinterachse" lo he traducido como "puente trasero" y "Fahrgestell" como "bastidor", pero no sé cómo traducir "pruefen und befunden". ¿Sería algo así como "comprobación del estado"?

Luego se hace referencia también a "Hinter-, Nachlauf-, Vorderachsantr. pruefen und befunden". ¿Cómo lo podría traducir? ¿Cómo sería la forma completa de "Vorderachsantr."?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

_pr*ü*fen _quiere decir control, revisión. _Befinden _se refiere al estado del objeto, como resultado del control. _Hinter- _es posterior, _Nachlauf _es la alineación, el ángulo de Caster. _Vorderachs*antrieb *_es la tracción delantera.


----------



## GNK

RUNLOLARUN said:


> "Hinterachse und Fahrgestell pruefen und befunden".



Hola,
in der Rechnung dürfte tatsächlich "befunden" mit der Bedeutung "einen Befund erstellen" verwendet worden sein.

El significado es el que ya ha descrito Geviert.

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Hola,
> 
> _pr*ü*fen _quiere decir control, revisión. _Befinden _se refiere al estado del objeto, como resultado del control. _Hinter- _es posterior, _Nachlauf _es la alienación, el ángulo de Caster. _Vorderachs*antrieb *_es la tracción delantera.


--
Seguramente quieres decir ALINEACIÓN
http://www.tire-information-world.com/alignment-es.html
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> --
> Seguramente quieres decir ALINEACIÓN
> http://www.tire-information-world.com/alignment-es.html
> Saludos
> Jordi



En efecto, un error. Correcto es alineación.


----------



## RUNLOLARUN

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!

Un saludo


----------

